# Sibelius-like software...but for Pipe Organ?



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

I'm currently using Sibelius Ultimate with Noteperformer, both installed this August past. So far, I love the samples for orchestral instruments, but like all other notation software, the Pipe Organ is seriously-neglected...either the program offers only a "generic" pipe organ timbre or a very limited selection of plug-ins allowing to change the sound of the manuals and pedals.

For a while I've been wanting to compose organ music...more "timbre" based like Messiaen. However, despite having books on organ stops, there is no freedom to change stops/registers in most popular notation software. Sibelius offers a few very limited options that don't encompass the great variety of pipe organ sounds.

I am aware of Hauptwerk and other "digital organ" software, but this is not what I'm looking for...as I do not have the space to accommodate a huge interface in the form of a "imitation organ instrument" (seriously, these things are twice the size of a fridge and stove combined!)

I'm looking for a software that includes a menu/interface that replicates an organ console on my laptop screen--so that composing for Organ would still be a "click and type" process like I'm already doing in Sibelius, but with a full library of samples encompassing the spectrum of possibilities of the organ console. An "organ" that sits on my desk, that merely functions via computer screen in a notation software.

I do not want any sort of "output" with a actual keyboard instrument, because I don't have space to allow this currently. I still don't see why Sibelius and other programs haven't implemented serious Pipe Organ programming--like if they bothered putting a "mixer" (which only applies to non-classical composers who don't know those "fancy italian words" to indicate volume) then why couldn't they just have a separate "tab"/window/menu for an organ console?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

...but it's only a notation program...I have a ton of software and have the VSL organ. You can import sounds into your Sibelius program, but I now write/play music straight into my DAW and get different cc's registered at the same time.


----------



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...but it's only a notation program...I have a ton of software and have the VSL organ. You can import sounds into your Sibelius program, but I now write/play music straight into my DAW and get different cc's registered at the same time.


I don't know how to use a DAW and have no knowledge of studio sound engineering. I just want midi samples for playback to hear what I've notated. How do I even import sounds into sibelius and where do I even get them?

I'm very inexperienced with computer software and only got the minimal skills required to enter notes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Denerah Bathory said:


> I don't know how to use a DAW and have no knowledge of studio sound engineering. I just want midi samples for playback to hear what I've notated. How do I even import sounds into sibelius and where do I even get them?
> 
> I'm very inexperienced with computer software and only got the minimal skills required to enter notes


You-tube has a zillion videos that teach everything you desire, music software included. I follow the ones I have like Sibelius, Cubase, Native Instruments, VSL ++ Often they show onscreen what they teach. I sometimes watch a video, but more often look in the manual.


----------



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You-tube has a zillion videos that teach everything you desire, music software included. I follow the ones I have like Sibelius, Cubase, Native Instruments, VSL ++ Often they show onscreen what they teach. I sometimes watch a video, but more often look in the manual.


after spending an hour online with various videos and forums. I am still confused. Where do I get the Skinner Organ? It doesn't show up in my Sibelius program! And I just learned today what VST is. Honestly, I'm an old-fashioned composer who learned via Conservatory "pen and paper" examinations. I think you may not realize how little I am familiar with this world of plug-ins, VST, DAW, and a bunch of other internet "language" that I only learned 3 months ago


----------



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

Why isn't it as simple as googling "skinner organ for sibelius" or "buy sound libraries for sibelius pipe organ" and I just pay 20$ to download a sound file and voila! I get to hear lovely sounds as I notate them?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It's a jungle on the internet...Maybe this article helps (it was the first I found interesting regarding your interest). I'm absolutely no expert... How to install a Sibelius sound set


----------

